# freesat channels



## exasperated (12 Apr 2011)

Hi all just wondering does anyone have freesat in the cork city area and how they find the service?  Also is there alot of disruption when it is been installed? just had a look on their website and it seems a good deal with the one off payment rather than paying a monthly bill to another company.


----------



## pudds (12 Apr 2011)

I think you mean Saor*view*, DTT, Saorsat (Satellite) is not available yet.

For Saorview you just need a tv with an MPEG4 decoder built in or a Set Top Box and an aerial in the attic or better still outside. Its an easy DIY job if your anyway handy.


----------



## anotherdub (12 Apr 2011)

exasperated said:


> does anyone have freesat in the cork city area and how they find the service?  Also is there alot of disruption when it is been installed? just had a look on their website and it seems a good deal with the one off payment rather than paying a monthly bill to another company.



Do you mean the Irish company called freesat.ie whose 'service' is to supply and install just about any TV reception system for you, or do you mean the TV service freesat.co.uk, provided by BBC, ITV, etc. but no Irish channels? I've bought from the former to view the latter, but just installed myself.


----------



## Leo (13 Apr 2011)

pudds said:


> I think you mean Saor*view*, DTT, Saorsat (Satellite) is not available yet.


 
Freesat is available here. The Irish terrestrial chanels are not carried, but there are many others available for the once off charge as referred to by the OP. 

Exasperated, there are many providers who can supply the equiment involved, many will also install and commission the system for you. So shop around. These providers just supply the equipment required, thay have no control over the transmission services, chanel line-up, etc. The service should be very stable. 
Leo


----------



## Brouhahaha (13 Apr 2011)

Note if you already have a sky system you can cancel the subscription and revert to "free sat", you don't need to purchase new equipment.

See confirmation [broken link removed] and [broken link removed]


----------



## exasperated (13 Apr 2011)

Hi yes it was freesat.ie i was enquiring about. Thanks for your information.


----------



## pudds (13 Apr 2011)

Leo said:


> Freesat is available here. The Irish terrestrial chanels are not carried, but there are many others available for the once off charge as referred to by the OP.



Sorry I went off on the wrong track there alltogether.


----------



## johnwilliams (15 Apr 2011)

hi pudds
for saorview do i also need a new type of ariel or will my old rte 1/2 ariel do


----------



## pudds (15 Apr 2011)

johnwilliams said:


> hi pudds
> for saorview do i also need a new type of ariel or will my old rte 1/2 ariel do




If your reception is good at the moment then it should be good or even better with saorview without a change of aerial, but I would strongly recommend you put the aerial in your attic at least or *ideally* outside which I'm hoping to avoid. 

It all depends on how close you are to a transmitter or relay station and don't forget poor weather conditions in the winter time can effect picture quality.

Its kind of a bit of trial and error as regards indoor aerials depending on how close your transmitter is. I wouldn't expect much from a cats ears type of aerial to be honest but a directional aerial like this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  is better and pointed  towards the transmitter. 


Loads of info here and worth reading through.

http://www.rtenl.ie/broadcast/saorview-digital-television.html


----------

